# EAP difference between Model 3 and S/X



## JWM3 (May 11, 2018)

I'm wondering if there is difference for the EAP (Enhanced Autopilot) between Model 3 and S/X. I'm using EAP everyday and the lack of changing lanes to exit the freeway is kind of annoying. Every time I need exit freeway I need to take control of the wheel otherwise the car will just go straight forward.
I feel when I config my model 3 back in April, the description on the configuration page gives me a impression that EAP can handle the exit and freeway changes. I checked Tesla website today and find out model 3's EAP description is different than the model S/X now (it was the same when I config my car).

Here are the screenshots from the order pages, the first one is for model 3 and the second one is model S/X. Model 3's EAP doesn't say anything about these features "transition from one freeway to another, exit the freeway when your destination is near"


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

the feature set between Model 3 and current Model S/X are the same from the user's perspective.
what you are looking for isn't available on any EAP yet, but a future feature set.
if you go to the tesla.com/model 3 page and expand the EAP widget, the very first box says "Lane Change Automatically change lanes while driving on the highway".


----------



## John (Apr 16, 2016)

Supposedly this is a V9 thing.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Remember this is an always improving technology. Right now the highway exit feature that is available manages to gradually slow the car for you to transitioning to surface street speeds. As @John pointed out the actual highway exit feature is coming in v9.


----------



## Beagle (May 10, 2018)

While occasionally our car has strayed out of its lane, (onto the 'Botts dots'), it has never voluntarily changed lanes.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

Beagle said:


> While occasionally our car has strayed out of its lane, (onto the 'Botts dots'), it has never voluntarily changed lanes.


I believe the lane change feature that is coming should automatically decide to change on it's own (on a multi lane highway) to go around the car in front of you rather than slowing down, and I believe all on it's own.

Today if you are on a highway and you have a clear path to change lanes, if you are running TACC and EAP, just put your blinker on and the car will maneuver the lane change for you on it's own and then turn the blinker off. It takes a full press on the blinker stalk to make that happen, not the half press. At this time is is up to you to make sure your lane change has a clear path as well, the car will not do it for you. That is the next release.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

GDN said:


> I believe the lane change feature that is coming should automatically decide to change on it's own (on a multi lane highway) to go around the car in front of you rather than slowing down, and I believe all on it's own.
> 
> Today if you are on a highway and you have a clear path to change lanes, if you are running TACC and EAP, just put your blinker on and the car will maneuver the lane change for you on it's own and then turn the blinker off. It takes a full press on the blinker stalk to make that happen, not the half press. At this time is is up to you to make sure your lane change has a clear path as well, the car will not do it for you. That is the next release.


I agree with you, but the real question is - is that the first of FSD exclusive functionality. I think it is.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> I agree with you, but the real question is - is that the first of FSD exclusive functionality. I think it is.


Gotcha - I forget where the line is drawn. Need to keep up with that a bit more. Thought that was part of EAP. Correct though - should be one of the easiest things to do in the next major release of SW, was just hoping for EAP and not FSD feature.

Another reason that after the fact If Tesla would give me the option to upgrade at $3K I would, but not at $5K. It's probably just a stupid mental block that I've put in my head.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

GDN said:


> Gotcha - I forget where the line is drawn. Need to keep up with that a bit more. Thought that was part of EAP. Correct though - should be one of the easiest things to do in the next major release of SW, was just hoping for EAP and not FSD feature.
> 
> Another reason that after the fact If Tesla would give me the option to upgrade at $3K I would, but not at $5K. It's probably just a stupid mental block that I've put in my head.


Right there with you!


----------



## KenF (Jul 3, 2018)

So how do we think the on-ramp to off-ramp functionally will work? Will AP function differently when using the navigation system (so the car knows where to exit)?


----------



## Twiglett (Feb 8, 2017)

KenF said:


> So how do we think the on-ramp to off-ramp functionally will work? Will AP function differently when using the navigation system (so the car knows where to exit)?


I'm assuming you have to be using the nav with an active trip. How else would it know where you're going?


----------



## Twiglett (Feb 8, 2017)

GDN said:


> I believe the lane change feature that is coming should automatically decide to change on it's own (on a multi lane highway) to go around the car in front of you rather than slowing down, and I believe all on it's own.
> 
> Today if you are on a highway and you have a clear path to change lanes, if you are running TACC and EAP, just put your blinker on and the car will maneuver the lane change for you on it's own and then turn the blinker off. It takes a full press on the blinker stalk to make that happen, not the half press. At this time is is up to you to make sure your lane change has a clear path as well, the car will not do it for you. That is the next release.


Also for lane change, it only works when the AP display shows the outer lane markings


----------



## Beagle (May 10, 2018)

Thanks, GDN. I will try engaging the blinker, not just using it half way for my desired lane changes. 

It will be interesting to see if "auto" lane changes are EAP or FSD.


----------



## JWM3 (May 11, 2018)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> I agree with you, but the real question is - is that the first of FSD exclusive functionality. I think it is.


Base on the EAP's description showing on model S/X, automatic freeway lane changing, transition and on/off ramp should be part of EAP's feature, not FSD.
It was the same description when I config my model 3 as well. However these sentence is no longer there in the new model 3 config page. That's where I got confused.
I guess we will find out after they release the software with these features


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

Beagle said:


> It will be interesting to see if "auto" lane changes are EAP or FSD.


this has always been listed as part of EAP


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

JWM3 said:


> However these sentence is no longer there in the new model 3 config page.


it is...


----------



## NOGA$4ME (Sep 30, 2016)

Beagle said:


> Thanks, GDN. I will try engaging the blinker, not just using it half way for my desired lane changes.


Remember to actually turn this feature on in the settings (under Autopilot). For whatever reason, my delivery specialist, in his fairly rushed handover, was in that menu and had me press the Autosteer enable setting (he said he couldn't because I had to take responsibility myself given that it was beta). I'm surprised he didn't mention that setting, but I just assumed it was in some "future" software update in my car and took a whole road trip having to disable and re-enable EAP every time I wanted to pass!


----------



## slasher016 (Sep 12, 2017)

GDN said:


> At this time is is up to you to make sure your lane change has a clear path as well, the car will not do it for you. That is the next release.


I assume others have noticed this, but the car does somewhat handle "having a clear path." If you signal a lane change and there's not enough room in front of you to do it, the car will slow down and then change lanes. Or if a car is directly next to you, the car will wait until it's clear and then change lanes. What it's not good at is seeing a car that is zooming up behind you (in the other lane.) If you engage it in that scenario it usually swerves you back into your current lane.


----------

